# Enfant qui ne joue pas



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai en accueil un petit garçon de 2 ans et demi et je commence à m’inquiéter, celui ci ne joue pas, il reste « planté » là à regarder ses 2 copines de 3 ans et demi et 15 mois, mais quand elle ne sont pas là, il s’assoit et attend que moi même je joue pour se « divertir », mais il ne va pas jouer avec moi juste me regarder. Cette situation dure depuis trop longtemps et je me demande si cela est un problème ou si c’est tout à fait normal. Il est très content de sortir se balader, il est très moteur mais nous ne pouvons pas faire des activités « sportive » à longueur de journée. Quand je lui dit « me regarde pas comme ça, joue » il me regarde l’air un peu vide et prend un jouet dans sa main, comme pour me faire plaisir mais ne joue pas avec. Les jeux simple (dirigé) que je lui propose ne l’intéresse que 5 secondes, si il y a difficulté il arrête tout… je ne sais plus quoi faire, cela m’inquiète et m’ennuie car j’ai l’impression qu’il s’ennuie a longueur de journée.
Avez vous eu déjà le cas ? Avez vous des conseils pour que ce petit apprenne à prendre du plaisir à jouer ?


----------



## bidulle (8 Juillet 2022)

j'ai eu le cas, et en fait c'était des enfants qui avait la tv allumer *toute* la journée chez les parents donc ils ne savaient pas jouer ....


----------



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

Effectivement cet enfant regarde la tv chez ses parents, il était collé devant dès ses 7 mois, mais je ne sais pas si c’est à longueur de journée ou pas… quand je lui demande de me parler de ce qu’il regarde comme dessin animé il me dit « je sais pas » donc si il ne sait même pas ce qu’il regarde en plus de ça, je ne voit pas bien l’intérêt…


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un petit comme le votre
Quand il est tout seul il reste assis sur les tapis sans bouger
Heureusement que c'est arrivé qu'une fois dans l'année
Sont jeux principal c'est de piquer les jouets des autres.ils ne joue qu'avec les jouets piquer et ne veut pas les posé
Il ce retrouve avec milles jouets dans les bras et forcément ça part en embrouille avec les autres
J'en ai parlé aux parents
Ils m'ont répondu normal c'est le 2eme et quand il veut un jouet son frère lui donne
Ok donc pas de solution trouvée pour lui dommage


----------



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

C’est un peu ça ici aussi, il veut le jouet qu’une copine ou moi même avons dans les mains mais ne va rien en faire, il ne va même pas le garder plus d’une minute dans les mains. Sinon ça lui arrive d’avoir un jouet dans les mains qu’il va garder toute la journée toujours sans jouer avec et si il a le malheur de le poser et qu’une copine le prend il est tout déboussolé, le récupère rapidement pour encore ne rien en faire à part le tenir 😩


----------



## mamytata (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai le même à la maison, presque 3 ans, mais refuse de jouer avec les autres, préfère rester seul dans son coin.
Mais, nous savons déjà qu'il a des tendances "autistique".
Par contre, pas contrariant, toujours ok avec moi.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Voici quelques pistes à explorer : 
Favoriser le jeu libre : mettre des activités à disposition mais ne pas organiser une utilisation de ces activités, laisser l'enfant utiliser son imagination et ne pas juger son utilisation des jouets (sauf danger bien sûr).
Ainsi, observer vers quelle activité l'enfant se dirige le plus naturellement. 
Couper tous les éléments qui peuvent être parasites et focaliser l'attention de l'enfant : écran, radio ...
Observer l'enfant et les activités lorsqu'il est seul (autres accueillis à la sieste par exemple). 
Demander à ses parents comment il se comporte chez lui et à l'extérieur de chez lui (chez les grands parents par exemple). 
Dire à un enfant : "joue' n'est pas judicieux à mon sens. Pour jouer il faut y trouver un intérêt, une curiosité. Cela ne peut pas être déclanche  par une simple injonction. L'enfant ne comprends pas et est mis en échec. De plus ce qui pour nous est jouer est pour l'enfant explorer, découvrir ... 
Si les conditions mises en place, l' observation et la même situation remarquée chez les parents, un avis médical pourra être sollicité.


----------



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Voici quelques pistes à explorer :
> Favoriser le jeu libre : mettre des activités à disposition mais ne pas organiser une utilisation de ces activités, laisser l'enfant utiliser son imagination et ne pas juger son utilisation des jouets (sauf danger bien sûr).
> Ainsi, observer vers quelle activité l'enfant se dirige le plus naturellement.
> ...


J’ai mis en place pleins de petites choses, chaque semaine il y a un thème avec des « activités » libre à faire, il les regarde, observe, les sort mais n’en fait rien, regarde juste les copines faire, quand je lui propose et que nous sommes que tout les 2 il le fait mais ne s’y intéresse pas, en même pas une minute il sort une autre activité qu’il ne fera pas non plus. 
Après 1 an de longue observation j’ai l’impression qu’il ne s’intéresse à très peu de chose, il m’apporte un livre pour que je lui lise mais s’en va après la première page car ça ne l’intéresse plus, les playmobil, lego, voiture non plus, les activités comme pâte à modeler, dessin non plus, activités sensorielles il ne touche à rien… c’est très frustrant.
Une fois j’ai demandé à ses parents s’il jouais seul à la maison, il m’on dit « oui,oui » je n’ai pas insisté, c’est le style de parents très discret, qui ne m’informe de rien concernant l’enfant. Cet enfant à la diarrhée depuis toujours, malgré que j’ai demandé au parents de s’en inquiéter il m’ont dit « oui,oui » pour ne rien en faire, c’est pour dire…


----------



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

mamytata a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai le même à la maison, presque 3 ans, mais refuse de jouer avec les autres, préfère rester seul dans son coin.
> Mais, nous savons déjà qu'il a des tendances "autistique".
> Par contre, pas contrariant, toujours ok avec moi.


Pour le coup, cet enfant adore être à côté de ses copains, il les suit partout et moi aussi. Par contre pour moi je trouve ça « contraignant » dans le sens où quand je n’ai que lui les journées sont très longue ´.


----------



## caroline99 (8 Juillet 2022)

CC
J'ai moi aussi  été en présence d'un enfant de ce type : ne joué pas avec les autres enfants, planté seul dans son coin, ne parlant pas le regard vide,  jamais en 6 mois il ne m'a adressé une parole  évidement pas d'activités non plus . j'ai immédiatement pensé à un trouble autistique , mais bon je ne suis pas médecin 
il avait 2 ans  je me suis vraiment inquiétée j'en ai parlé au PE  qui n'a rien fait, le contrat a pris fin en janvier, n'en pouvant plus,  car de plus le PE  me harcelé en pleine nuit.
le loulou en était à sa 5 ième nounous  : étrange non !!!!
a dernière nouvelle     il est toujours à la recherche .


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour vous l'avez eu à quel âge ?


----------



## Assmat12 (8 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour vous l'avez eu à quel âge ?


de ses 3 mois à 14 mois, une pause de 4 mois pendant mon congé maternité, 18 mois jusqu’à maintenant 31 mois


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie 

« Demander à ses parents comment il se comporte chez lui et à l'extérieur de chez lui (chez les grands parents par exemple). 
Dire à un enfant : "joue' n'est pas judicieux à mon sens. Pour jouer il faut y trouver un intérêt, une curiosité. Cela ne peut pas être déclenché par une simple injonction. L'enfant ne comprend pas et est mis en échec » 

J’aurais écrit la même chose Catie 

les parents,  le stimuler, si jardin le faire participer à arroser, ramasser les feuilles, ou autres … et ÉVITER les phrases « négatives » mais le féliciter chaque fois qu’il fait quelque chose avec un ÉNORME sourire. 

J’ai eu évidemment des enfants depuis 2006 qui ont eu ce genre d’attitude, à nous de les aider et de les féliciter même pour pas grand chose, mais ce sera ÉNORME pour lui.

Déjà vous demandez conseils c’est TOP pour lui et vous et il y a aussi votre puéricultrice qui peut venir ou PAS vous donner un conseil par TÉLÉPHONE 📞 

Et … de la PATIENCE 😊


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour être complètement inactif peut être du à un abus d'écrans .les petits qui regardent trop de dessins animés manquent d'imagination pour le jeu libre. 
Je n'ai jamais eu de petits qui aient ce comportement. Je crois que je le laisserais observer si ça ne semblait pas l'embêter.
Sachant que l'on sort tous les matins et l'après midi jardin ce petit serait satisfait.
A l'intérieur j'essaierai d'attirer son attention en l'accompagnant verbalement vers les jouets . Par exemple regarde le camion rouge est en panne tu dois l'emmener au garage construire le garage en leggos ou un magnifique carton fera l'affaire. Lui parler beaucoup pour l'inciter à jouer sans lui demander de le faire. Jouer est une activité importante mais qui doit faire plaisir .
Et surtout ne pas oublier que chaque petit a son caractère et son tempérament.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Je rejoins Chantou et Catie.
Ma procédure:

1) Je note toutes mes obervations le concernant avec la date et je recommence une semaine plus tard pour voir s'il y a evolution ou pas du tt. Quels jeux aime t il faire dehors, dedans? Aime t il les chansons et histoires? Commence t il a parler ou essayer de se faire comprendre par geste, pointe t il du doigt ce qui l'interesse?...
2) J'aborde à nouveau le sujet avec les PE: je leur demande exactement quels sont les jeux qu'il aime faire chez lui? J'explique que je suis un peu deconcertée car s'il semble être interressé par les autres (ils ns observe beaucoup, c'est déjà ça), ms il est ettonnant qu'à son âge il n'éprouve aucun besoin de manipuler des objets (qui est le 1er vecteurs de jeux et d'apprentissages), ni de faire les mêmes jeux que les autres (neuronnes miroirs). Demander si à la maison on observe la même chose. Est ce qu'au même âge l'ainé c'était pareil? Et si oui à quel moment ça s'est "décoincé"? Là on dirait que sa distraction se borne à être spectateur, c'est ennuyeux car on dit en effet qu'un enfant qui ne joue pas est un enfant qui ne va pas bien. Possible que la diarrhée persistante entraine des douleurs qui le coupe du monde extérieur? Possible qu'une difficulté psychomoteur le bloque et là un psychomotricien ou même un ostéopathe pourrait aider. Je serais rassurante (pour que les PE ne se braque pas, qu'ils ne s'enferment pas ds un déni contre productif), en leur disant que c'est fréquent, que souvent juste un petit coup de pouce  suffit ms qu'il faut s'en préoccuper.
3) Je ferais un petit CR à ma puer', surtout si je ne constate pas de réaction des PE. Je lui demanderais alors expressement de venir voir cet enfant chez moi pour m'aider à mieux l'accompagner.

Même si sur le moment tu pourrais penser qu'elle ne fera rien car les PE ne bouge pas, en reallité si la PMI a déjà un 1er CR de l'AM en juillet 2022 et que dans 6 mois ou un an, toi ou quelqu'un d'autre fait remonter un autre (ou le même) problème la PMI aura d'autant plus d'arguments pour savoir depuis quand ça dure. C'est donc important.
Les AMs se trompent rarement quand elles sont inquiètes pour un ptt, même si on ne sait pas forcément ce qui produit ces difficultés.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de comportement ! bizarre qu'il ne s'est pas fait à la vie de votre maison puisque vous l'avez eu tout bébé ??? j''ai eu une petite habituée chez elle à la TV "dessins animés" puis portable et pour finir tablette !!! mais chez moi rien de tout cela elle savait très bien jouer seule à tout ! car les enfants ont les jouets à disposition et les jeux comme puzzles coloriage etc ... avec tata qui aide ou pas !!! donc ce petit a peu être un autre problème non ???


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Bonjour être complètement inactif peut être du à un abus d'écrans .les petits qui regardent trop de dessins animés manquent d'imagination pour le jeu libre.
> Je n'ai jamais eu de petits qui aient ce comportement. Je crois que je le laisserais observer si ça ne semblait pas l'embêter.
> Sachant que l'on sort tous les matins et l'après midi jardin ce petit serait satisfait.
> A l'intérieur j'essaierai d'attirer son attention en l'accompagnant verbalement vers les jouets . Par exemple regarde le camion rouge est en panne tu dois l'emmener au garage construire le garage en leggos ou un magnifique carton fera l'affaire. Lui parler beaucoup pour l'inciter à jouer sans lui demander de le faire. Jouer est une activité importante mais qui doit faire plaisir .
> Et surtout ne pas oublier que chaque petit a son caractère et son tempérament.


C'est très vrai mais c'est difficile de savoir si les PE le mettent devant l'écran parce que c'est la seule chose qui semble capter son attention, qu'ils ont alors l'impression de l'occuper? Ou bien c'est parce qu'ils l'ont mis que trop longtemps, trop souvent devant un écran qu'ils en ont fait un enft "spectateur" au lieu de "acteur".
Possible qu'eux mêmes auront du mal à répondre à cette question.


----------



## abassmat (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Effectivement comme les collègues dire à un enfant de jouer ne fais pas sens pour lui, surtout s'il est devant les écrans souvent. Il ne sait pas ce qu'il doit faire, plutôt le "diriger" gentiment avec bienveillance, lui proposer de faire des choses, lui montrer ce qu'il y a de drôle à s'amuser, par exemple faire une tour avec des cubes ou d'autres objets et la faire tomber, au début faire avec lui puis l'inciter à faire par lui-même. Lui montrer la finalité de la chose. Et surtout ne pas s'exaspérer parce qu'il ne reste concentré que quelques minutes, la concentration et l'application à faire des choses s'acquière, ce n'est pas forcément inné.
Et je rajouterai que beaucoup d'enfants qui ne savent pas "s'amuser" stockent les objets par devers eux surtout s'ils voient les copains s'amuser avec. En fait ils voient leurs camarades être heureux avec un jeu, un objet et veulent ressentir ce plaisir et ils ne comprennent pas que ce n'est pas l'objet en lui-même qui peut leur procurer ce plaisir mais l'utilisation, c'est pourquoi même si on a les jouets en plusieurs exemplaires l'enfant veut toujours celui du copain, parce que ce n'est pas l'objet qu'il veut, c'est le plaisir que l'autre a à jouer avec. Dans ce cas j'invite les enfants à jouer ensemble et l'autre à montrer ce qu'on peut faire avec....


----------



## caroline99 (8 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour vous l'avez eu à quel âge ?


15 mois


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> 15 mois


Non 3 mois avec une coupure !


----------



## Tiphain (12 Juillet 2022)

J'ai une enfant comme cela. Elle observe les autres qui savent jouer seuls ou elle leurs piquent leurs jouets et en fait un tas.
Je sais qu'elle a accès à la télé facilement, youtube, ect..Lorsqu'elle est avec les autres ou elle cherche à diriger et a obliger les autres à faire ce qu'elle veut, et cela engendre beaucoup de conflits ou elle leur pique les jouets et en fait un tas pour les empêcher de jouer avec.
Elle ne sais pas jouer seule, lorsqu'elle est seule avec moi, elle veut m'obliger à faire le puzzle à sa place, par exemple, alors qu'elle connait ce puzzle par coeur, elle refuse de faire ou fait mal le coloriage demandé parce que je ne veux y participer.
C'est la princesse de la maison et les parents, grands parents s'appliquent à faire ce qu'elle demande pour ne pas qu'elle pleure ou fasse une colère.
Elle est dans l'observation avec les autres, les jalouses mais a beaucoup de mal à trouver sa place et a savoir comment jouer avec les autres sans les diriger.
Donc quand les autres en ont marre et ne jouent plus avec elle, elle fait des tas de jouets, mais elle est en incapacité de jouer seul.

Son frère que j'ai eu petit, savais jouer seul, et il perd cette capacité en grandissant car il a accès de plus en plus à la tablette, ordi, téléphone et ne sait pas, plus trop faire sans. Si il a un tas de lego devant lui à l'age de bientot 6 ans, il ne sait pas quoi faire avec, si je ne lui dit pas construis moi tel truc, il me dit je ne sais pas quoi faire. Il me demande de sortir le train, au bout de 2 minutes il arrête car il est le seul grand apte à y jouer et il cherche à faire participer mes ados, ou moi même, mais il ne sais plus jouer seul.
Il me demande sans arrêt le téléphone pour regarder de la musique, j'ai beau expliqué que la musique ca s'écoute, il n'est attentif que s'il voit les images ce que je me refuse à faire.
Je sais de la grand mère qu'ils regardent beaucoup les écrans, télé, téléphone, ect....et qu'ils ne savent pas non plus s'ennuyer. Les parents lorsque les enfants ne sont pas devant la télé, les parents ne les laissent pas faire seuls, les parents s'en occupent beaucoup et du coup, les enfants ne savent pas s'ennuyer, ne savent pas et n'ont pas pu développer leurs imaginations et ils se retrouvent démunis lorsqu'ils n'ont à disposition que des jouets sans que l'adulte n'interagissent avec eux et qu'ils sont seuls.

J'ai déjà eu d'autres enfants comme cela, avant on disait qu'ils étaient dans l'observation mais en fait, ces enfants ne savent pas jouer seuls, ils ont appris à être passifs devant un écran, et effectivement, ils ne savent pas jouer même avec les autres, et ils ne comprennent pas comment faire. Ils ne prennent pas de plaisir à jouer, puisqu'ils n'ont jamais appris, ils ont appris à regarder la télé, à faire bouger les images sur le téléphone, a être solliciter +++ par les adultes mais finalement c'est l'adulte qui fait et l'enfant regarde ou participe peu, ils n'ont jamais appris à s'ennuyer et à faire fonctionner leurs imaginations, donc prendre plaisir à jouer seul, ils ne comprennent pas, voit les autres faire, de la jalousie apparait, des conflits peuvent apparaitre mais c'est très difficile.
La mamie de cette enfant, me dit à chaque fois, qu'elle ne quitte pas sa grandmère ou son grandpère de la journée, regarde beaucoup ce qu'elle fait, mais fait très peu elle même finalement, elle est spectatrice permanente comme devant la télé ou le téléphone


----------

